# Guys getting facials



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 13, 2009)

Get your mind out of the damn gutter, this isn't about that.

What are your opinions on guys basically pampering themselves with facial creams, potions and cucumbers on their faces in an attempt to look good?

It still seems taboo over here. Any mention of it and you're a sissy. Though I myself use some stuff like that exfoliating thing and pre-shaving oil plus shaving brush combo. It isn't half bad.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 13, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Get your mind out of the damn gutter, this isn't about that.


..About what? o.o

I really see no problem in it. The irony being that I as a woman *never* do this but meh. Just because you do it doesn't make you a girl, and it shouldn't be classified as a woman-only thing.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 13, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> ..About what? o.o


You'll find out when you're older. =)
Anyway, yeah, I agree with RT here. Society's ideas and rules about gender roles are a load of bull. =3


----------



## Zuu (Apr 13, 2009)

waltzed into this topic expecting something different and, indeed, it was a trap


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 13, 2009)

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Get your mind out of the damn gutter, this isn't about that.


Hee hee.

Cucumbers don't work!


----------



## nastypass (Apr 13, 2009)

cucumbers are only good for two things and it only does one decently


----------



## see ya (Apr 13, 2009)

Umm...well facials aren't really good for anyone. Getting it in your eyes isn't fu-

Oh. Wait a minute.

Ain't nothing wrong with it, really. If it's what one likes. Plus, it helps keep acne away. It's a shame that it's taboo, though I don't really hear anything about it where I live.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 13, 2009)

Self-grooming is for _everyone_~


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 13, 2009)

RandomTyphoon said:


> ..About what? o.o


I'd be glad to demonstrate.


Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Get your mind out of the damn gutter, this isn't about that.


Add me to the list of suckers.


Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> What are your opinions on guys basically pampering themselves with facial creams, potions and cucumbers on their faces in an attempt to look good?
> 
> It still seems taboo over here. Any mention of it and you're a sissy. Though I myself use some stuff like that exfoliating thing and pre-shaving oil plus shaving brush combo. It isn't half bad.


Well from a male standpoint, it seems pretty silly. I mean, you're smearing pasty stuff all over your face, placing cucumber slices over your eyes, and then laying there for a long time. So your face can sparkle, more or less.

Meh, I don't see a particular advantage over washing your face with good facial soap.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 13, 2009)

> *Well from a male standpoint, it seems pretty silly*. I mean, you're smearing pasty stuff all over your face, placing cucumber slices over your eyes, and then laying there for a long time. So your face can sparkle, more or less.


haha yes manly men don't get any faggoty-ass facials, who wants good skin psh

Also I think it's nice to point out that from this thread and a couple of others (like the picture thread) it's safe to say that TCoDers are creepy as hell.


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 13, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Also I think it's nice to point out that from this thread and a couple of others (like the picture thread) it's safe to say that TCoDers are creepy as hell.


It took you until _this_ thread came along to work THAT out? :)


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 13, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Also I think it's nice to point out that from this thread and a couple of others (like the picture thread) it's safe to say that TCoDers are creepy as hell.


Wait...so if I don't get it, I'm not creepy...?[/verynaive]

Anyhoo. Really, all it does is clean your skin, and how the hell is that girly?
It's just more pampering. *shrug*


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 14, 2009)

No, laughing at double-meanings is funny.

Saying 'I'm going to come on your face' on the other hand


----------



## J.T. (Apr 14, 2009)

when i first saw this thread i thought "locked in 3, 2, 1"

Anyway. I use acne medication because my face is covered with pimples (minus the fat part, I am the stereotypical computer geek D:) but that's about it. However, just like almost everything that doesn't affect me or anyone else, I don't care if other guys use those kinds of beauty products.


----------



## Dinru (Apr 14, 2009)

*shrug* It's their face. They can take care of it however they want.


----------



## Koori Renchuu (Apr 14, 2009)

I absolutely love buffing my nails.  It makes them so shiny!


----------



## Dewgong (Apr 14, 2009)

uuuh... well, i see no problem. at /all/

really, gender roles are disgusting



Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Get your mind out of the damn gutter, this isn't about that.


awwww you're no fun


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 14, 2009)

Dewgong said:


> uuuh... well, i see no problem. at /all/
> 
> really, gender roles are disgusting


SO'S YOUR MUM

SO I TOLD HER TO GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN

sorry


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Apr 14, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> Saying 'I'm going to come on your face' on the other hand


*headdesk* That's what it means? I see.

And I agree with Dewgong. Who says that men can't get a facial, or that girls can't dissect stuff and be happy..
*grumble*


----------



## Harlequin (Apr 14, 2009)

If you want to have good skin then um sure go ahead.


----------



## Zuu (Apr 14, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> SO'S YOUR MUM
> 
> SO I TOLD HER TO GET BACK IN THE KITCHEN
> 
> sorry


okay you really suck at your mom jokes

"your mom sucks pretty hard too!" yeah I know so don't even try it.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Apr 14, 2009)

Your mother sucks dwarf cock! =O

We should probably stop this now.


----------



## Minish (Apr 14, 2009)

Why would guys _want_ to? Seriously! Women are 'expected' by society to try and get lovely skin, men aren't! Be grateful!

I mean, uh, yes, go right ahead. Whatever.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 14, 2009)

i think i actually tried some of that stuff in my quest to kill off my acne. didn't work, but eh.

go for it, i guess.


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 14, 2009)

> Why would guys want to? Seriously! Women are 'expected' by society to try and get lovely skin, men aren't! Be grateful!


maybe they want to have lovely skin

shocking, I know


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 14, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> maybe they want to have lovely skin
> 
> shocking, I know


having lovely skin is absolutely fabulous!


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 14, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> okay you really suck at your mom jokes
> 
> "your mom sucks pretty hard too!" yeah I know so don't even try it.


You suck harder than your mum.


----------



## nastypass (Apr 14, 2009)

i'm pretty sure everyone on this forum is better at sucking than their mum tbqh

unless they're a girl


----------



## Minish (Apr 14, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> maybe they want to have lovely skin
> 
> shocking, I know


'Cause I totally denied that prospect existing, didn't I.

If it was pretty obvious I was being sarcastic/light-hearted, is there any point in replying so patronisingly?


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 14, 2009)

Walker said:


> i'm pretty sure everyone on this forum is better at sucking than their mum tbqh
> 
> unless they're a girl


Considering my mother gets paid for it, I'd assume not.


----------



## Zuu (Apr 15, 2009)

Tailsy said:


> You suck harder than your mum.


Too bad your cock isn't long enough for you to experience first-hand. :|


----------



## Tailsy (Apr 15, 2009)

Dezzuu said:


> Too bad your cock isn't long enough for you to experience first-hand. :|


I don't need a cock to get experience with my mother's mouth. 8)


----------



## opaltiger (Apr 15, 2009)

Cirrus said:


> 'Cause I totally denied that prospect existing, didn't I.
> 
> If it was pretty obvious I was being sarcastic/light-hearted, is there any point in replying so patronisingly?


Yes. You were being serious, regardless.


----------



## Minish (Apr 15, 2009)

opaltiger said:


> Yes. You were being serious, regardless.


If you insist.

I appreciate that men might want good skin too, but most teenage girls in my school - using these as an example because these are the people I interact with most - only make their appearance as nice as they want because they care a lot about how other people view them. If they had bad skin, people wouldn't like them. Boys aren't expected by others to have wonderful skin - if they don't, people accept that they can't help it and think to make it better would be 'strange'.

I don't know many guys who would make their skin nicer so they could merely look at it themselves, in the mirror.

In theory I know why men might want to have skin - to have nice skin. After all, you cleared that up for me~ But I can't see why they would want to go through all the effort. Unless they're surrounded by people who believe males should have perfect skin even though it's not really common for them to have facials...


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Apr 15, 2009)

I get a better first impression from people with nice skin than people with terrible or dirty skin myself. And that's how most people react.


----------



## Minish (Apr 15, 2009)

Vladimir Putin's LJ said:


> I get a better first impression from people with nice skin than people with terrible or dirty skin myself. And that's how most people react.


A shame 'most people' don't really see men having facials as socially acceptable then? I'm not saying men shouldn't do their best to get nice skin, I'm just saying that if a woman had good skin she'd probably be assumed as using products or having facials or something, whereas if a man had good skin he'd just be seen as lucky.


----------



## Noctowl (Apr 15, 2009)

If they wish to do so, I see no problem with it.


----------



## Involuntary Twitch (Apr 15, 2009)

yes please. Clean, acne-free skin = hotness. Or it makes me instantly suspect you're a vampire, but that's cool too.

SEEING men getting the facial on the other hand would be slightly disorienting, but only because of the stigma attached to it. I think it'd be fine if nobody made a big deal about it.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 16, 2009)

> I get a better first impression from people with nice skin than people with terrible or dirty skin myself. And that's how most people react.


in my experience, people with immaculate appearances are often utter dipshits, whereas grimy-looking people are often more interesting and/or friendly types.

but eh, it's merely conjecture. :3


----------



## Not Meowth (Apr 16, 2009)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> If they wish to do so, I see no problem with it.


Whereas if there were some maniac going around giving facials to random innocent men against their will... =)

(Incidentally is it just me and Typh that saw this thread and didn't immediately think of the double entendre? :3)


----------



## goldenquagsire (Apr 16, 2009)

> (Incidentally is it just me and Typh that saw this thread and didn't immediately think of the double entendre? :3)


tbh i would've never made the connection had it not been for Grimdour's post.

hrm, and having looked up "facial" on urban dictionary, i now know that it *doesn't* mean what i thought it meant.


----------

